# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ja si lindi demokracia e sotme

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Shume njerez kane idene se demokracia lindi ne Greqine e Lashte. Eshte e vertet qe fjala demokraci del nga Greqishtja (demos-popull, kratos-shtet)dmth. pushteti i popullit te qytetit (polis-kratos). Por termi demokraci ne Greqine e Lashte (me shembull kryesor Athinen) nuk ishte asnjegje tjeter vecse nje mbulese e nje politike shfrytezuese-shkatruese. Cfare dua te them: ne Athine (shembulli i demokracise) me fjalen "demos" nuk donin te thonin te gjithe popullin e qytetit, por vetem burrat e lire, jo skllav, siper 30 vjec. Nga kjo demokraci ishin te menjanuar, femijet, grate, sklleverit dhe te ardhurit nga qytetet perreth etj. Dmth. vetem 20% afersisht e popullsise kishin te drejta politike. Por problemi nuk mbaronte ketu, problemi me i madh i kesaj demokracie ishte menyra se si u ushtronte ajo. Po te menjanojme Gjykaten, dhe Kuvendin e 500ve, vendimet me te rendesishme te qyetetit-shtet i merte Kashilli i Bashkise (Ekklisia tou Dhimu) ne te cilin merte pjese kushdo nga burrat e lire dhe numri i pjesemaresve nuk kishte rendesi gjate procesit te vendimeve. Per kete shkak e quajta kete demokraci (te direktshme) si shkatruese, po ju jap nje shmebull qe te kuptoni me mire si u ushtronte kjo demokraci: shkonte nje demagog (ritor) te Keshilli i Bashkise dhe i mbushte mendjen atyre qe ishin aty se ndonjeri kishte shajtur Apollonin dhe vendosnin me vote qe ta vrisnin ate njeri dhe keshtu ndodhte, keshtu vdiq edhe Sokrati, po me kete menyre mund ti shpallnin lufte dhe nje qytet-shteti tjeter. Prandaj dhe filozofet me te zgjuar te Greqise se Lashte si Sokrati, Platoni, Aristoteli etj. ishin kundra demokracise sepse per mendimin tim e kishin kuptuar se demokracia e drejtperdrejt ishte e demshme. Nje nga demagoget me te medhenj te Athines ka qene edhe Demosteni, kurse nga udheheqesit (me te drejten e ushtarakut per nje vit) me te shquar ka qene Perikliu. 
Pas renjes se Greqise se Lashte dhe zhvillimin e Perandorise Romake termi demokraci pothuajse u shduk nga fjalori, nuk behej fjale, megjithese nuk mohoje se Perandoria Romake i dha perparesi shkences politike, kryesisht me ligjet. Adhurimin ndaj Perandorit ose mbretit do e zevendesoje teokracia (pushteti fetar) dhe vetem afer Rilindjes do shofim disa ndryshime ne mendimin politik. Por pereseri shkencetaret politike te Rilindjes si Makiaveli,Hobbes, Protestantet etj. nuk u moren fare me demokracine por vetem me domethenjen e shtetit dhe me rendesine e kombit.
Duhet te vinte Revolucioni Francez qe te filloje Europa te flasi per nje sistem ku populli do kishte pjese ne pushtet (megjithese vet shkencetaret politik francez ne ate kohe ishin mahnitur nga sistemi politik i Anglise, ku udhehqja ishte shume me perfaqesuese per popullsine se ne France). E verteta eshte se keta rilindas Francez, si Russo, Mondeskie, Volteri etj. folen per gjera qe mbreterit atehere nuk donin t'i degjonin kurre por keta kishin nje problem, i perkisnin te gjithe klases borgjeze. Pra pavaresiht nga ato qe thonin, ne shumicen e rasteve i drejtoheshin klases borgjeze (klasa e pasur qytetare qe kishte zevendesuar klasen aristokrate). Kete konluzion e verteton dhe fakti qe ne ate kohe vetem borgjezet dinin te lexonin. Sidoqofte mendimet e tyre frymezuan shume aristokrate dhe pasanike te asaj kohe te cilet sollen ngritjen e popullit ne France. Revolucioni Francez ne fund te shek. 18 nuk solli demokracine por tiranine. Cfare ndodhi? Sa erdhi Napoleonti ne fuqi mbas revolucionit te popullit beri nje gje qe kishte ndodhur shpesh ne Greqine e Lashte, dmth. mori pasurine e mbretit dhe te aristokrateve dhe ja ndau popullit por me kalimin e kohes vet Napoleonti nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse nje dikator me fuqi te pakufizuar i cili e futi Francen ne nje lufte te pafund per pushtet dhe si perfundim udheheqja e tij qe nuk bazohej ne popull mori fund dhe ne fuqi erdhi perseri mbreti. Duhet te theksoje se ne te kohe Anglia dhe Amerika kishin bere hapa te medhaja drejt demokracise duke krijuar nje sistem ku udhehqja ishte shperndare midis Mbretit ne Angli, Presidentit ne SHBA, dhe disa perfaqesuesve te popullit (te cilet i perkisnin klases te pasur). Sidoqofte ky ishte nje perparim i madh drejt demokracise indirekte qe kemi sot.
Per mendimin tim hapi me i madh drejt demokracise se sotme qe eshte demokracia me e kenaqshme qe ka njohur njerezimi, u be me Karl Marksin. Rendesia e teorise te Marksit nuk ndodhet te propozimet qe dha, qe ne fund u treguan te parealizushme, por te fakti qe ishte njeriu i pare qe ju drejtua te varferit, te shtypurit, skllavit, gruas etj. Akoma edhe Ruso qe thoshte se "cdo njeri ka lindur i lire" dhe se "qeverisja i perket vetem popullit" nuk zuri shume tema sic ishte kolonizmi francez. Kurse Marksi duke u bazuar te Rilindasit si dhe te Filozofet e lashte, duke shtuar edhe elementin e gjendjes ekonomike i'u drejtua vetem shumices e cila ishte klasa puntore.Ishte njeriu i par qe foli per arsim per te gjithe njerezit, gjeja mbase me e rendesishme per demokracine e sotme. Marksizmi la shume ane te realitetit te perditshem pa kapur dhe u tregua shume teori optimiste por sidoqofte i dha botes nje pamje tjeter, ne fillim te shek. 20 sidomos mbas Revolucionit te Kuq ne te gjithe anet e botes duke perjashtuar SHBAn, Marksizmi kishte fituar shume tifoze dhe dukej se po e perpinte boten por si perfundim deshtoi. Sidoqofte Marksizmi la mbas tij Levizjen e Majte ose Socializmin. Vet Kapitalizmi mori nje mesim te madh nga Marksizmi, duke kuptuar se, qe te plotesohet interesi i tij duhet qe dhe populli te mbetet sadopak i kenaqur. Keshtu sot quajme gje normale pensionet, shkollat falas, ndihmen shendetesore falas ne pjesen me te madhe te botes, punen 8 oreshe, pushimet gjate javes, sigurimet sociale etj. Gjera te cilave kemi filluar t'i'a harojme vleren, por gjysherit tane kur i provuan per here te pare ju duk sikur ariten qiellin. Prandaj nuk duhet t'i lejojme asnjerit te na i heqi keto vlera te cilat i fituan paraardheist tane me gjakun e tyre.

(kjo teme, e bazuar ne fakte, perben kendveshtrimin tim personal, prandaj nuk jeni te detyruar te besoni se cdo gje ishte keshtu sic e pershkruajta)
falemiNDERit

----------


## kenguri

Mire mire plako ne i dijme ato gjera demos e kratos te greqise antike.

Po si tia pershtatim demokracine popullit shqiptare qe smundet me e durue aspak njeni tjetrinedhe per ate edhe punet nuk po na shkojne mbare.

Nji kohe e kishim vllavrasjen mes komunistave dhe demokrateve por edhe me vone viti 1997 gati sa nuk u mbytem  ku ishte DEMOKRACIA qe te na zbuse dhe qite ne pajtim me njeri tjetrin.

A e kuptoni  demokracine edhe me fjalen   TOLERANCE  me njeni tjetrin ,apo duhet me ia shkurtue gjuhen,apo duhet me i dhane barut njeni tjetrit.

Demokracia niset dhe eshte INDIVID  pra nga cdo individ te qenit e i lire te flas dhe shpreh mendimin e tij  dhe jo me shkue e me e vra si te ndjerin  AZEM HAJDARIN  dhe cfar pergjegje do tu japim trashigimtareve te te ndjerit .

A NA SHKON MENDJA NJIHERE KETU

----------


## Administrator1

> perSHENDETje 
> Shume njerez kane idene se demokracia lindi ne Greqine e Lashte. Eshte e vertet qe fjala demokraci del nga Greqishtja (demos-popull, kratos-shtet) dmth. pushteti i popullit te qytetit (polis-kratos).
> 
> 
>  Po te menjanojme Gjykaten, dhe Kuvendin e 500ve, vendimet me te rendesishme te qyetetit-shtet i merte Kashilli i Bashkise (Ekklisia tou Dhimu) 
> 
> 
> 
> j


Po të korigjoj gabimet Kryeplak, për hir të atyre që nuk dinë greqisht, dhe që i marrin për të sakta termat që ti po paraqit.

DEMOKTRATIA pra DEMOKRACIA

DEMO=DHIMO=PUBLIK

KRATOS=SHTET

 demokracia do të thotë fjalë për fjalë shtet publik,kryekëput ndryshe nga monarkia


Thua Ekklisia tou Dhmou

EKLISIA=KISHË

DHMOU=DHIMU=BASHKIA
Nuk ka lidhje kjo, sepse do quhej kisha bashkiake,sipas teje

Këshilli bashkiak Kryeplak është 

DHMOTIKO SHMBOULIO=DHIMOTIKO SINVULIO=KËSHILLI BASHKIAK

Besoj se je dakort me përkthimin.
po nuk ishe bëju zë forumistave të Greqisë të vërtetojnë.

----------


## Kryeplaku

O Administrator mos je gje anetar i ndonje shoqate kishtare ti o burre se na cudite? Qysh ekzistonin "kishat" qe ne shekullin e 8 p.e.?

Demos nuk eshte publiku dosido eshte publiku i qytetit ose i fshatit, prandaj e quajta bashki.

Nejse.... nese do te behesh perkthyes i mire te jap nje keshille : nga njera gjuhe ne tjetren nuk perkthejme fjalet por kuptimet (se atehere po i the ndonje Greku "tha se kano psari sto ksilo" shqip. "do te bej peshk ne dru" atehere do shkrihet se qeshuri dhe nuk do te mari seriozisht) , gjithashtu midis gjuheve fjale qe quhen te njejta mund te fshehin edhe kuptime te tjera psh. fjala shqipe "besa" e cila nuk mund te perkthehet as nga nje fjale e huaj, pervecse perkthehet kuptimi i kesaj fjale ne mjedisin kuptimor ne te cilin gjendet ne kohen e caktuar.

flm!

----------


## Administrator1

> O Administrator mos je gje anetar i ndonje shoqate kishtare ti o burre se na cudite? Qysh ekzistonin "kishat" qe ne shekullin e 8 p.e.?
> 
> Demos nuk eshte publiku dosido eshte publiku i qytetit ose i fshatit, prandaj e quajta bashki.
> 
> Nejse.... nese do te behesh perkthyes i mire te jap nje keshille : nga njera gjuhe ne tjetren nuk perkthejme fjalet por kuptimet (se atehere po i the ndonje Greku "tha se kano psari sto ksilo" shqip. "do te bej peshk ne dru" atehere do shkrihet se qeshuri dhe nuk do te mari seriozisht) , gjithashtu midis gjuheve fjale qe quhen te njejta mund te fshehin edhe kuptime te tjera psh. fjala shqipe "besa" e cila nuk mund te perkthehet as nga nje fjale e huaj, pervecse perkthehet kuptimi i kesaj fjale ne mjedisin kuptimor ne te cilin gjendet ne kohen e caktuar.
> 
> flm!


 Akoma te ura o kryeplak??

si the ti:

eklisia=këshill??
 :kryqezohen:   :pa dhembe:  

Na çudite ti apo unë tani??
hahahahahahah
Nuk mbulohet MT (me U në mes) me shu-rrë.
Hajde ik dhe mëso greqishten si duhet , e pastaj eja e na thuaj gjërat si duhet , e jo të na thuash BROÇKULLA si këto që vazhdon të thuash.  :uahaha:

----------


## Laguna

Kryeplak: megjithese nuk jam dakort me nje pjese te atyre qe ti shkruan, ke te drejte per perkufizimin e demokracise. Demos=popull, Kratos=pushtet! Te pakten keshtu eshte kuptimi i sotshem universal neper te gjitha enciklopedite serioze.
Romaket e quanin gati njesoj: Res=diçka,gje, Publica=publiku,populli.
Ai administratori, qe eshte vulgar dhe fut turiçken gjithandej, s'mer vesh nga nuancat dhe eshte pjelle e atyre qe emeruan Shqiperine REPUBLIKA DEMOKRATIKE POPULLORE SOCIALISTE etj etj...debilitet qe kishte aleate ne emertim disa vende afrikane marksiste leniniste si Republika Popullore Demokratike e Kongos!!!
Kjo lloj pleonazme, e pafajshme ne dukje si frut i injorances, fsheh prapa Kriminelet qe kane pas pushtetin dhe qe e ben ate popull te mjere ti konsumonte te gjitha variantet e mundshme te maskarallikut e te degjenerimit.

----------


## Administrator1

> Ai administratori, qe eshte vulgar dhe fut turiçken gjithandej, s'mer vesh nga nuancat dhe eshte pjelle e atyre qe emeruan Shqiperine REPUBLIKA DEMOKRATIKE POPULLORE SOCIALISTE etj etj...debilitet qe kishte aleate ne emertim disa vende afrikane marksiste leniniste si Republika Popullore Demokratike e Kongos!!!
> Kjo lloj pleonazme, e pafajshme ne dukje si frut i injorances, fsheh prapa Kriminelet qe kane pas pushtetin dhe qe e ben ate popull te mjere ti konsumonte te gjitha variantet e mundshme te maskarallikut e te degjenerimit.


Laguna !!
Unë jam BRIGADIERI.
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Agim Doçi

Më ndjeni që "fus hundët" edhe unë. Të spiegoj disa fakte:
1. DEMOKRACI - rjedh nga gjuha helene e lashtë (gjuhë greke nuk ka) dhe është fjalë e bashkangjitur nga DEMOS- popull dhe KRATATIA - zyrë. Që do të thotë pak a shumë "Populli të marrë zyrat!" Pra të vij në pushtet. Gjë që nuk ka ndodhur endé asgjëkundi! Apo jo?.
2. Karl Marx - emri i vërtetë i të cilit është Mordohaj - është çifut. Bën pjesë në dy skemat vrastare të Iluminatëve dhe Masonëve që endé sot e kësaj dite udhëhiqen nga ROTHSHILDËT - shamikuqtë! Multimiliarderët e globit që aktualisht shesin dhe blejnë luftëra! Rothshildët - janë superbosët ebrenj, pronarë të SUPERBANKAVE BOTNORE që sundojnë edhe Senatin Amerikan edhe politikën botërore globale. Janë financuesit e Komunës së Parisit, dhe të të gjitha revolucioneve kriminale botnore. (Ju lus të lexoni autorin akademik N. Nikolov dhe librin e tij "Sekretet e komploteve botërore"). Njeriu i vetëm që do të mund t'i eliminonte ROTHSHILDËT ishte austriaku nazist (nazional-socialist) Adolf Hitler. Ky është dhe sekreti i krimeve dhe gjenocidit hitlerian ndaj ebrenjëve!!!
3. Demokracinë e bën TREKËNDËSHI i famshëm PUNË + MIRËQËNIJE + TOLERANCË duke e harmonizuar këtë trekëndësh me LIGJIN, para të cilit TË GJITHË JANË TË BARABARTË!
Lind pyetja se cili është vendi më demokratik në botë?
Po ti referohemi standarteve është NORVEGJIJA
Po ti referohemi stressit të nënshtetasve vendin e parë e zë IRLANDA
Po ti referohemi neutralitetit, koregjimit elektoral (gjithshka zgjidhet me referendum), tolerancës midis popullatës së përzier të 4 nacionaliteteve dhe 22% të ardhur vendin e parë e meriton KONFEDERATA ZVICERANE.
Vend Kampion mbahet Amerika ku në çdo sekond konsumohet një krim!!!
Kërkoj ndjesë për ndërhyrjen.
Agim

----------


## Agim Doçi

Shtojcë: 



Shtetet më të mëdha botërore sollën këto luftëra



Nr.
 Shteti
 Numri i luftërave
 Kohëzgjatja

e të gjitha luftërave

1
 Anglia
 38 luftëra
 64 vjet

2
 Franca
 17 luftëra
 58 vjet

3
 Rusia
 13 luftëra
 28 vjet

4
 Italia
 9 luftëra
 14 vjet

5
 Gjermania
 6 luftëra
 10 vjet

6
 SHBA
 5 luftëra
 11 vjet

7
 Japonia
 3 luftëra
 6 vjet




(Nga: Nikolla M. Nikollov, Komploti botëror, fq.  201)

8. Zvicëra
0 luftëra
prej se është krijuar!!!

(Agim Doçi - Vepra të Zgjedhura botimi në gjuhën Hutu fq.11)

----------


## Kryeplaku

z. Doci bere mire qe solle mendimin tend ne kete teme, eshte tamam perkthim i nje fabule ose poeme ne artikull politik dmth. jane te shumta figurat dhe personazhet saqe eshte e veshtire te nxjerresh konkluzionin se cfare eshte e mira dhe e keqja- dhe eshte me te vertet e veshtire te ndash te miren nga e keqja, ose ne ditet e sotme do te thoshim se eshte e veshtire te ndash demokracine nga totalitariteti/diktatura.

Nejse... sa per Zvicren te kam zili me te vertet qe jeton atje, eshte nje nga vendet me "autarky"-ne (nga anglishtja me renje greke dmth. me mjaftojne gjerat qe kam dhe nuk kam nevoje nga jashte, Shqip i themi edhe sovranitet) me te madhe ne bote qe per mendimin tim eshte nje nga elementet kryesore te pavarsise se nje vendi dhe te demokracise. Po megjithate bota shume here harron se dhe vet Papa i ka ushtaret e mbrojtjes personale Zvicerjane, pra edhe shtetet e tjera mbase nuk e numrojne si fuqi Zvicren po asnjeri nuk harron trimerine e uashtareve Zviceriane qe ne Mesjeten e Vonshme  perbenin trupin ushtarak me te pathyeshem e me te eger te gjithe Europes. Pra keto dy shkaqe, mosvarja nga jashte dhe mosthyerja e trupave zviceriane i dhane ketij vendi te mrekullueshem mundesine qe nga njera ane mos t'i hapi lufte te tjereve dhe te tjeret mos t'i hapin lufte atij (sigurisht ne epoken e sotme ekzistojne edhe faktore te tjere) dhe keshtu kur flasim per Zvicren flasim per nje vend qe nuk e ka njohur luften per 5 shekuj me radhe, ne kontinentin ku jane zhvillhuar  lufterat me te egerta dhe me te shumta te botes. 
Sidoqofte shembullin e Zvicres e dhashe per te kuptuar me mire dikush se mosavarja nga jashte dhe mosthyerja perbejne me te vertete faktore kryesore te pavarsise dhe te demokracise se nje vendi. Keshtu vende si Afrika, Shkretetira Arabe etj. ku shtetet varen nga jashte sepse prodhimi i brendshem nuk mund t'i siguroj atyre as grurin - dhe nga ana tjeter nuk kane ushtri te forte- nuk mund te jene kurre plotesisht te pavarura. Gjithashtu vende si Gjermania e cila ne nje siperfaqe te vogel mbledh brenda saj 90 milion banore - mos flas per Kinen- sigurisht qe do ket perhere tendenca hapjeje edhe pushtimi, sot kjo tedence hapjeje e Gjermanise eshte kthyer ne nje deshire te saj te pushtoj industrialisht te tere Europen por edhe boten. Nga ana tjeter vende si Shqiperia, me qiperfaqe te vogel qe nuk i siguron ushqimin e mjaftueshem banoreve te saj dhe ka popullsi te vogel do mbetet gjithmone (nese nuk perdorim armen moderne qe quhet industri e rende) vasal i te tjereve ose i varur nga jashte, dhe sigurisht kjo ul demokracine e nje vendi sepse banoret e tij pranojne perkufizimet qe i vihen vendit nga investoret e huaj.  


shtese: zili kam edhe vendet skandinave ku politikani dhe qytetari jane pothuajase e njejta gje. Shembulli i vendeve skandinave i tregon shteteve te pasura liberale si SHBA, Japonia,  Anglia etj. se nje shtet i pasur social mund t'i siguroje  gjithesise se qyetatareve te tij nje jete me mireqenje shume here me te madhe se nje shtet i pasur liberal qe nuk nderhyn ne mase socialiste per te mbrojtur qytetarin (kush ka dyshime le te shofi statistikat qe japin organizata si OKB, Banka Boterore etj. ku duket qarte se mireqenja e nje qytetari te mesem skandinav, zvicerian ose luksemburgas - ku shtetet ndejkin politike sociale- eshte me e mire se niveli i jeteses se nje qytetari te mesem amerikan, anglez, japonez etj.). Sigurisht nuk mundet cdo shtet social t'i siguroje keto gjera, sepse shtetet qe siperpermenda kane edhe kapitale te medhaja, te cilat arkivohen qe nga shekujt e kaluar, edhe popullsi te vogel - pra pasuria ndahet me me pak veta.


ME FALNI QE DOLA PAK NGA TEMA!

----------


## Agim Doçi

KRYEPLAK I NDERUAR
Falem nderës që më mirëkuptove. Të dy kemi haruarr që shqiptarët në trojet e veta, mund të mbajnë me bukë 3 Gjermani, 7 ishjugosllavi, 14 Bullgari dhe 9 Zvicra. Mirëpo nga 96.460 kilometra katrore Shqipëri Natyrore, kemi mbetur në 28.000 kilometra koka-katrore, 28.000 sherre - zeherore!
Me respekt Agimi

----------


## dallandyshe

Jashte teme.
Keni filluar te kerkoni decentralizim te Shqiperise?! Demokraci hesapi!
Apo s`eshte dhe ne mode....   :rrotullo syte:

----------

